# FMA Integration with Western Boxing?



## Jonathan Randall (May 19, 2006)

FMA Integration with Western Boxing? How well would Western Boxing complement and integrate with FMA's in your opinion? Are there other striking styles that flow particularly well with FMA's. How does Western Boxing fare as a complementary art to FMA's? Thanks.


----------



## Selfcritical (May 19, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> FMA Integration with Western Boxing? How well would Western Boxing complement and integrate with FMA's in your opinion? Are there other striking styles that flow particularly well with FMA's. How does Western Boxing fare as a complementary art to FMA's? Thanks.



Panatukan pretty much is western boxing +FMA striking.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 19, 2006)

Now the way I heard the story (and I have yet to see this verified by an historian but it sounds real good...  and believable *grin*) is that the Filipino arts essentially kicked off Western Boxings transition from Queensbury Rules (fists out front, arms 70% extended or so) to the modern stance of elbows against the body, hands protecting the chin.

As the story goes, it was not just the chinese that were brought in as labour to the westward expansion in the US but also South-East asian immigrants.  Of course, human nature being what it was, fights broke out between the local population and the workers and when Filipinos duked it out with caucasians the results were devastating.  The Filipinos used a tight, elbows in, fists up stance that the locals found hard to penetrate.  Furthermore once inside that extended arm range, the Filipinos were able to deliver devastating inside punches.  queensbury Rules became obsolete and the locals started adapting to the tighter, more protective stance we see now in Boxing.

Again I cannot verify this, but it does sound good!  *smile*

Rob


----------



## Wes Tasker (May 19, 2006)

We actually do a fair amount of Western boxing mixed with other strikes (palms, hammerfists, thrust hacks, etc.) all held together by the footwork and mechanics of Pekiti Tirsia.  I think it blends rather nicely.  As for the Panantukan influencing the change in Western Boxing tactics...  From what I've read on other forums about it, it wasn't true.  I believe the change came about as gloves came into play and the "strong side forward influenced by fencing" became impractical and because of gloves, it made more sense to keep your power side back.  Of course, this is just off the top of my head so take it with a grain of salt.....

-wes tasker


----------

